# Cheesemaking for Beginners



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

This link used to be in the stickies, but I can't find it there any more. Anyone know what happened to it? It's a very helpful cheese-making tutorial. Starts you off with yogurt and you work your way up from there.

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese_course/Cheese_course.htm


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll put it back in at top of Cheese Recipes
alot of stuff got deleted way back when so don't know why or how. 
Thanks


----------



## janette (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Stacey and Sondra, a BIG help!!


----------

